# Repair medial retinacular & quad tendon



## nabernhardt (Apr 4, 2012)

My mind is blank today.  Any help with this please. thanks
PREOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Medial retinacular and quad rupture right knee status post
total knee arthroplasty.
POSTOPERATIVE DIAGNOSIS: Medial retinacular and quad rupture right knee status post
total knee arthroplasty.
OPERATION: Repair medial retinacular and quad tendon.
PROCEDURE: Previous repair was opened. There was a small area of drainage inferiorly. No gross signs of purulence or infection. The medial retinacular repair had completely failed. She had contracture of the lateral quad. I did a V-Y plasty with an anatomic repair of the quad using #2 FiberWire on the V-Y portion and the medial retinaculum. I placed a drain deep. Thorough irrigation was performed and fibrinous exudate was removed. Hemostasis was noted. Two-layer skin closure with 2-0 Vicryl and staples
were applied.


----------



## nabernhardt (Apr 10, 2012)

anyone have a suggestion? 
not sure if this a revision sort of the existing arthroplasty or a different repair?


----------



## nabernhardt (Apr 30, 2012)

still second guessing myself on this one. Was going to go with 27386. but now thinking 27665? thanks


----------

